# Ouachita Results???



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone heard anything yet????


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

All I know are the Open results. It was won by that chocolate Lab I was bragging on a few months ago.

1st Winston Mark Smith 
2nd Bella Sam Milton
3rd Tex Mark Smith
4th Eddie Mark Smith

I saw the entire Open since I was the last dog to run in the final series and Winston ran a heck of a trial!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How many dogs started that Open, Booty?

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Twenty-something. One Pro dropped out with about 10 dogs. Nothing easy about the test!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Who dropped out?

And is twenty-something 21 or 29?

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mark Edwards' truck. I think about 23-25 dogs.

I got to tell you, it was great not having to wait around all day to run, the mechanics were smooth and the weather was perfect! Small trials don't happen often but, when they do, it's a heck of a lot more fun.

Winston was on! He just about drilled the long retired punch bird in the final series whereas, my dog decided to go out to sea, swimming about 100 yards past it before he was called back in.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to David M. thats two am wins in a row.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Which dog did David win with?


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ouachata retriever club*

Amateur Results

1st-Jamestown's Super Spud(David Maronge)Qualified for National Amateur
2nd-Close-Hauled To Windward(Joanne Mackey)
3rd-Coolwater's Makin' Trax(Alexandra Washburn)
4th-Fordland's Miss Patty(Sam Milton)

Tater also Jammed the Open


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

David, Congratulations on the win.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Mark Edwards' truck. I think about 23-25 dogs.
> 
> I got to tell you, it was great not having to wait around all day to run, the mechanics were smooth and the weather was perfect! Small trials don't happen often but, when they do, it's a heck of a lot more fun.
> 
> Winston was on! He just about drilled the long retired punch bird in the final series whereas, my dog decided to go out to sea, swimming about 100 yards past it before he was called back in.


 Booty what happened to you. sounds like this one was ripe for the pickens. You cant blame this one on Farmer.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to David, boy sounds like Tater is on!!!! Also congrats to Smith and Winston.....go brown dogs!!!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats to winston. thats blues baby brother.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey David
Back to back Amateur wins at 2 1/2, not bad!!!!!!!!! How about those "Sunny" pups. 



Mark


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

..........................


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Hey David
> Back to back Amateur wins at 2 1/2, not bad!!!!!!!!! How about those "Sunny" pups.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13248&highlight= 
Hey Mark, remember this thread? Someone would have gotten a great deal if they had bought this dog for $10,000.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Twenty-something. One Pro dropped out with about 10 dogs. Nothing easy about the test!


I heard Farmer didn't want to run this trial because he knew he wouldn't have a chance since they weren't on his own grounds. 

In fact, Farmer mentioned this weekend that he was going to try to get all the clubs to host their trial on his grounds from now on for the sole reason that no pro's would show up.

Talk about lowering entries. Now this is an idea. :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Congrats David. That's awesome man. I'm pumped for you.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The _simplest_ way to lower entries (other than to pick bad judges) is to hold only the all-age stakes.

Just sayin'.........

kg


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Brian 
I read the old post and had a good laugh. Did I nail it or what!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Like I said back then, I wish I had $10,000 laying around at that time. Tater would be at my house right now. :wink: I'm happy for David and he's very happy he kept her.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

where is booty. he wont respond at all.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

kip said:


> where is booty. he wont respond at all.


He is training on Farmers grounds getting ready for next year.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> where is booty. he wont respond at all.


What's there to respond to?

You ask me what happened to my dog and I wrote what happened to him on the same thread you quoted me from. He went to sea on the last bird in the last series of the Open!

As far as the both of y'alls Farmer comments, if you don't think that running a lisenced trial on one's training grounds doesn't give one a big advantage, then y'all don't know as much about the game as I thought you did.

And yes, I know that there are other trials around the country that are hosted on a Pro's grounds. That still doesn't make it right, just like judging one's Pro is not right.

Some folks agreed with me privately this past weekend and they aren't going to comment on a public forum for political reasons. 

Like I said on the other thread, I thought his intentions were good but the decision was not. And, we've all made bad decisions before.

Thankfully, Ouachita was run on neutral grounds and we were bested by better dogs that weekend!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> kip said:
> 
> 
> > where is booty. he wont respond at all.
> ...


Right on Booty, I agree with you 100%.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > kip said:
> ...


 yeah i agree with both of you.


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Booty

How many dogs in the Amateur :?: :?: :?: 
Did you see Broyles or Jolley :?: :?: :?: 

Kip did you run the trial :?: :?: :?: 

*White Knight*


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Why did Mark Edwards drop out? :?:


----------

